# I Have A Cariba Feeding Video (& Many Others)



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

usually winkyee (Pete) helps me with the whole video compilation and hosting, but I have not seen him online in such a long time so I dont know what else to do.

Anyways...I have more than just the cariba feeding video. I have 5 videos that are all different including cariba feeding, lobster catching goldfish, lobster eating goldfish, petting my 14" rhom....you guys get the point. so could someone host the videos for me or maybe tell me where to get some free webspace and I will do it myself.

thanks a bunch, guys


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

pm filo , i think he bookmarked some link to free web hosting


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

If your file is under 10mb you can use Putfile.com thats what i been using for my videos


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

Roger said:


> If your file is under 10mb you can use Putfile.com thats what i been using for my videos
> [snapback]840987[/snapback]​


damn....the cariba feeding video is just barely over 10MB and the other ones are 15MB


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Can you edit the video to make it shorter or less quality???? I'd take off any opening scenes that say "CARIBA VIDEO" or intro scenes.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> Can you edit the video to make it shorter or less quality???? I'd take off any opening scenes that say "CARIBA VIDEO" or intro scenes.
> [snapback]841144[/snapback]​


there are not any intro scenes or anything like that. I do not know how to edit a video to make it shorter or with less quality. also, I dont really want to make the video of any less quality that it already is. I like the quality 'as-is' and if anything I would rather they be better in quality.

can anyone host these videos for me?? I have one of me petting my 14" rhom, a lobster catching and eating a live goldfish & cariba eating a large piece of catfish.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

PM me bitch haha


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

kove32 said:


> PM me bitch haha
> [snapback]841209[/snapback]​


PMed!!







....except you are no longer online, you bastard :rasp:

nobody can help me host some videos?!?!?


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

get it hosted asap, definately want to see them


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Fresh said:


> get it hosted asap, definately want to see them
> [snapback]841787[/snapback]​


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)




----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Everytime I'm on, your off!! WHat the heck!


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

............!


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> pm filo , i think he bookmarked some link to free web hosting
> [snapback]840886[/snapback]​


yeh.....he helped me.
















top man


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

> Everytime I'm on, your off!! WHat the heck!


I dont think u can send files this large through MSN & I dont have AOL or ICQ...

what can we do, *kove32*???!!!!!?


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

they can clone a sheep and we can't get cariba videos? wtf is going on here. someone do something. cariba feeding vids! and why the hell are there never new vids in our downloads section with so many people making new vids lately. HELP!!!!!!!!!!! we need a moderator to help!


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

I PMed killarbee and hopefully he will be able to help me host the videos


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

you're killin us


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

Fresh said:


> you're killin us
> [snapback]848483[/snapback]​


im killin myself....nobody will respond with how I can host them.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

www.we-todd-did-racing.com


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i'lll look into that site

thanks


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

look into it now!!!


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

it would be a better site if they gave u more than 9MB or storage...all the videos I wanted to share are over 10MB.

thanks for the effort, though.

I will have to find a different host or try to make new videos that are shorter....









thanks again for the link, *Fresh*!!









*edit* spelling errors


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

Yeah I've got the same problem.

I have a video of my 9 pygos tearing up a mouse in under 12 seconds, but it needs to be cut down and have the audio removed to reduce the file size. Right now it's 21.5 megs. I've got it hosted but don't want to be too much of a burden on the server that it's hosted on(hence me wanting to cut it).

Who here edits video? I PMed killarbee a few weeks ago and haven't heard anything


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

Gumby said:


> I've got it hosted but don't want to be too much of a burden on the server that it's hosted on(hence me wanting to cut it).
> 
> I PMed killarbee a few weeks ago and haven't heard anything
> 
> ...


where did u get it hosted at?? I would like to get my videos hosted. they are some pretty cool vids...you guys would like them :nod:

I too PMed *killarbee*, but have not yet heard back. I am sure he is busy cause from what I have heard he is the 'video guy'


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

I just searched and tried to join some free web hosting sites for over a hour and I *still* cannot find one that will let me upload files that are a descent size (10-15MB).

they all limit the maximum file size that can be uploaded to 1MB or even less.

I don't know what I am going to do.

How come Pete (winkyee) stopped doing the videos???? he was my main man when it came to that sort of thing. and with him not doing it anymore it seems next to impossible to get these videos hosted so that I may share them with the board


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

dam you're killing us badly!!!!!

try 30mb.com i think thats the name


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

Fresh said:


> dam you're killing us badly!!!!!
> 
> try 30mb.com i think thats the name
> [snapback]851694[/snapback]​


yea, thanks. I tried it out, but the damn site is retarded or something because after I click 'sign up' it goes to nothing...basically.

try it out.... http://www.30mb.com/compare.htm

click on 'sign up' and see if it will go to a page that u can sign up at cause it won't work for me...


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

not working








sorry


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

works for me?


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

send the vids to [email protected] and i'll get them up


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

Eh, I guess I'll just post a link to the unedited video. If my host gets mad at me I'll take it down.

The video is 21.5 megs. If anyone wants to edit it for me, I'd like the audio removed and everything after 40sec to be cut out. Let me know if you're going to edit it, or when it's done so we can send it to Xenon and get it hosted here.

Don't attempt to view this if you're on dial up...

Here you have it: 5 RBP - 4 Caribe - 1 Mouse.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Badass video gumby. Was that mouse dead or alive, icould not tell.







your tank and aquascaping


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

It was alive when I threw it in there, but my fish are pansies... They nipped at it's feet a few times but didn't go crazy untill about 30-45 minutes later when the mouse started convulsing/sinking because it was drowning. They always wait untill whatever I throw in there is almost dead. They did the same thing when I fed them a bullfrog.

It's almost like they knew right when it was at it's weakest point. May sound cruel to some, but eh, that's life.

Edit: BTW, thanks for the compliments. I just did some hardcore replanting and aquascaping of the tank. Put a lot of red plants in, added some actual definition to the layout of the tank. I'll get pics once everything is grown out.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

pansies huh..they didn't look like it when the attack commenced.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

awesome vid, awesome tank. nothing beats the natural look

now lets get the other vids....


----------



## 130tank (Dec 21, 2004)

nice video


----------



## lpyteery (Jan 19, 2005)

great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi Gumby,

still need the movie edited?

I can do it for you, just let me know.
The movie would then be in wmv -format, good quality, not shaky.

regards,
Harrykaa

************
4 Redbellies of 5 "
75 gal Tank


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

Fresh said:


> now lets get the other vids....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

I am sending the email with the attached videos as I speak.

the email is *HUGE*....just so you know\

*edit*...I dont think it was able to send. the email is in my 'sent' folder, but I dont think it transfered all the files.

let me know if u got them.

I am gonna try to send them individually


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

harrykaa said:


> Hi Gumby,
> 
> still need the movie edited?
> 
> ...


Yes I do. I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

Fresh said:


> send the vids to [email protected] and i'll get them up
> [snapback]853120[/snapback]​


I sent one...let me know if it sent correctly and if u can host it.

Also, *if* you can then remove the audio to decrease file size









I may send others as well if that is okay....


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Gumby said:


> Yes I do. I would greatly appreciate it.
> [snapback]860769[/snapback]​


Hi there Gumby,

I have now edited the Pygocentrus -video (mov00848.mpg).
I removed the sound and cut off the file after 40 sec.

The video is now in wmv -format and the size is 10,139 Kb. Bitrate is 2,100 kb/sec so the quality is as good as in the originall one.

So my question is where can I send it.
If I e-mail it to you, it might happen that the file is too big.
I can also cut the file into pieces with HJ-Split and then You can join the pieces back into full file. HJ-Split is a very useful programme of only 175 kb big and does not need any installation if you don't already have it.

Regards, 
Harrykaa


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

i didnt get it but did u you see if imagestation will host it?


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

THE VIDS NEED TO BE HOSTED BY NOW!


----------

